# Bamboo Leaves



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I purchased some bamboo leaves at the Kitchener auction yesterday and was wondering if anyone uses them in their aquarium, and for what purpose?


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

I've seen bamboo leaves on sites like shrimpfever.com. This is the info on their page:

_Benefits of this leaf:

It has natural healing properties.
It's natural tannins acids released into the water.
It's rich in silica that is good for shrimp's shells and rigid tissue.
It's rich in micro-nutrients.
The leaves have antioxidant properties
Ideal hiding places for shrimps and shrimplets.
It's a natural food source for shrimp and shrimplets
Can be used as long term vacation food without negative effects on water quality._

I've never used them myself and don't know if they're that common, but it seems to have similar effects to other kinds of leaf litter.


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

Similar to banana leaves, wont stain the water noticeably


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well maybe I will have to get some shrimp and try them out. I am going to test them on other fish as well.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

bob123 said:


> I am going to test them on other fish as well.


Hey Bob,

If those leaves are sitting on the bottom of your tank, I am sure the plecos will eat them


----------

